# computer desk



## tuffy (Oct 25, 2017)

Might not be the right forum but here it goes, what would be correct thickness and grade of plywood to make a computer desk out of


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2017)

5/8 or 3/4 is what i would plan on.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm getting ready to make one.  I plan on using 3/4 cabinet grade oak plywood and banding it with 1x2 oak to cover the edges.  The 1x2 will be installed with the 2" side perpendicular to the plywood.  I also plan on having a piece of oak plywood coming down about 6" below the top with a cable management system built-in.  I'm still working through the design so I have nothing to share but the ideas in my head.   I haven't found any plans online yet that I like.


----------



## tuffy (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you for your responses


----------



## adam_howard (Feb 5, 2018)

If you want *A* grade plywood. You can get it in 1/4, 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4, and probably a few more sizes. The top layer is some kind of veneer like birch, maple or oak most commonly. It's defect free on at least one side, and there are no pockets in the middle since they usually fill them. A grade sheets are made specifically for making furniture and cabinets.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 6, 2018)

If your size will fit on a 4x8 sheet of plywood, I'd go with 3/4" hardwood plywood, and band the edges with a matching wood or you could band it with a contrasting wood as well.  

I just finished up mine, my dimensions were 5x6 so I went with oak flooring instead.  I didn't want a seam on the top.  I used unfinished oak flooring over a double layer of a plywood base.  I had problems with the joints opening up with a single layer when I moved the desktop around while I was building it.   Knowing what I know now I might have put the underlying seam at a different spot.  I cut the plywood in half and butted the perpendicular piece.  In retrospect, I probably should have cut an L and just added a 1' piece on the end to get my 5' width.   My desk is 2' deep on both sides of the L,  that gives me plenty of room for keyboards and multiple monitors.

Here is my post with some pictures of the project: http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=23656


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 6, 2018)

tuffy said:


> Thank you for your responses



So what did you decide, if anything?  Pictures?


----------



## tuffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Have an idea in my head and down on paper but with the cold snowy weather  that i haven't gotten any further maybe by the end of the month.:rofl:


----------



## Gary (Feb 7, 2018)

I used good one sider 3/4" plywood for the top with a black laminate. Then used 3/4" veneered oak plywood for the boxes, shelves, monitor stand, ect. Then used oak for the drawer faces and cabinet edges. Did some CNC scroll work on the drawer faces to set it off a little.


----------



## Sisi (May 22, 2018)

Gary said:


> I used good one sider 3/4" plywood for the top with a black laminate. Then used 3/4" veneered oak plywood for the boxes, shelves, monitor stand, ect. Then used oak for the drawer faces and cabinet edges. Did some CNC scroll work on the drawer faces to set it off a little.
> 
> View attachment 18761


the table is very classy


----------



## tuffy (May 22, 2018)

Got mine all done except for the drawers which are almost done. being disabled and trying to balance yard word work with wood work takes it out of me I'm bed by8 when i can sleep and up by 5 .


----------

